

Cloudy with High Wins: Ruby on Rails with Nitrous.io - DanielKehoe
http://railsapps.github.io/rubyonrails-nitrous-io.html

======
fdschoeneman
Has anyone used this in a paired environment? Would love to hear feedback on
that. I'd also like to know if anyone has tried "importing" an existing rails
app into nitrous, and how that has worked.

------
tensaix2j
This is pretty good. But does the free account last forever? Last time i was
lured into signing up upcloud.com and was forced to pay a month later or my
entire account gets wiped out.

------
afit
Thanks @DanielKehoe, this is very comprehensive. It's great to see how to do
it, but how do you find using it? What's the speed like?

~~~
DanielKehoe
That's the thing, I thought it would be unusable because of network latency.
But I'm actually using it and it seems faster than my native environment on a
Macbook Air. Fast Comcast broadband in San Francisco's Outer Sunset District
but still, how can it be faster than my local shell?

------
BobWalsh
As usual, a very complete writeup by @DanielKehoe. It's interesting to see
alternatives to Heroku starting to popup.

~~~
DanielKehoe
Uh, not exactly Heroku. You can launch an app and see it in your browser but
just while you are doing development. You'll still need to deploy your
application to Heroku or elsewhere for hosting. Nitrous.io is more like
Cloud9, someplace to write code. Or maybe you are thinking of the old Heroku
Garden which had a browser-based coding environment.

------
tmock12
I'm definitely going to try this out for pair programming. looks very
interesting.

~~~
DanielKehoe
Yea, let me know how it works for you. It's easy to pair in the text editor.
To share the console you'd need tmux or screensharing.

